# Dumping the Caravan Club



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Well it's that time of the year when my subscriptions to both the CC and C&CC had come up for renewal and I'd decided one of them was going to be given the boot.

And in the words of Sir Alan Sugar, "Caravan Club" your fired.


The subscriptions funds have been redirected to an organisation that has the best interests of the motorhoming community at heart.

Yes, BordAtlas


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> Well it's that time of the year when my subscriptions to both the CC and C&CC had come up for renewal and I'd decided one of them was going to be given the boot.
> 
> And in the words of Sir Alan Sugar, "Caravan Club" your fired.
> 
> ...


I did the same. Had enough of the CC park it this way rule and the cost of a pitch even at members' rates.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh dear, here we go again.

I did the same as you lads but there are some CC diehards on here. 8O 

So ..... I will bow out of this thread (can't stand the sight of blood these days). :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We came out of the CC but still love the C&CC as we rally nearly every week with Kent Motorcaravan section. :wink:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I will be following suit this year and only renewing with one of the clubs. I prefer the C&CC but the CC sites are better located for me.
However the C&CC provides my van + breakdown insurance so will stay with them!


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

I wont be renewing this year as i find all the rules and regs take the fun out of it. 

Dave


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Caravan Club.*

I like the standards that the Caravan Club sets and it's the only Club I am in.Yes it is expensive,Yes it is a bit regimented,but it suits me.I hav'nt stayed at one yet that I have found anything to complain about.We have stayed on about 30 to 40 C.C. Sites.The staff have all been very friendly and the sites all kept clean.We are off monday to the Brighton site followed by Abbey wood in LondonThe Club suits me but obviously not everyone!It's a free world.Same as using Aires in France!Some swear by them others don't!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I joined the Caravan Club this year purely for the fact that I could get 2 return ferry crossings at £48 each through them.
I have no intention of ever using them for camping as too expensive and too many rules and regulations.
If the crossings work out cheaper for next year with them then I will renew.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

I am no longer a member quite simply because I no longer have a motorhome(  ). I was always impressed by the standard of their sites, and the way they are distributed across the UK. Also their network of associated CLs. is very impressive. I always recomend them to Italian motorhomers. Many who visit the UK, and especially London, do join; and are always impressed by both the level of service of the CC as an institution, and by the standard of their sites.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I prefer the CCC due to their age discount! and for the rallies and DA meets. I have never attended a CC meet. However, I do belong to CC because of the CLs.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Caravan Club and Bordatlas........CLs and Stellplazen.......Perfect


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

This is great, if all you guys stop being members of the CC, there will be more room for the rest of us.

Both clubs suits the way we use our MH very well, and as I have said before, with the various discounts you get the cost of membership is soon reimbursed.

Dave


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've just gone the opposite to the OP and blown the C&CC out. Horses for course but I like to pick my own pitch, also, 2 out of my last 5 dealings with C&CC wardens were not pleasant experiences, rude people, talking to me like I should be grateful to be allowed on site.

My last dealings with them was when I rang a site on short notice for availability I was told "it's the weekend and we're full, what do you expect!!" I expected them to say, Sorry we're full. Could just be me tho.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

C.C for us every time , we like standards and the rules and regulations are there for everyone's benefits .


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Each to their own.

We have been a member of both clubs for many years and will no doubt continue, mainly to enjoy maximum coverage - for example, we've just come back to Fife after travelling right up along the north coast of Scotland and C&CC seem to have nothing much up there where CC do. 

We use club sites and CS/CLs and of course experience different attitudes among staff/owners even on different sites within the same club but have never had any unhelpfulness or rudeness. Maybe years of dealing with customers has helped, I long ago learned that responses often mirror one's own attitude. For example if ringing to enquire about late availability I'd generally phrase it along the lines of "I know it's short notice but I don't suppose you've any pitches left have you?" which generally elicits a response of "No, I'm really sorry but we are full" or more often "Yes I'm sure we can fit you in, come along".

In my eyes, anyone who is in a customer service role and has the wrong attitude is more to be pitied than scolded! :roll: However I do still enjoy the challenge of dealing with it sometimes :lol:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Now we live in France and tend to use the MH in Europe I think we won't renew either. The MH insurance includes breakdown cover so we won't need to keep C & CC to get our suitable RAC cover! Have used both for years- have a long-term membership sticker from the CC and we like their sites despite the rules. Used C & CC less, but glad to have been members of both!


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

SilverF1 said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's that time of the year when my subscriptions to both the CC and C&CC had come up for renewal and I'd decided one of them was going to be given the boot.
> ...


I renewed earlier this year but will not again. Stayed on a CC site recently and the most common word on their signs was "Don't.....


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Gave up Caravan Club some years ago when it was obvious that they preferred caravans to motorhomes. Now have given up the Motor Caravan Club. Both not for us. With the latter perhaps we are just not social enough to join in the endless bingo, coffee morning chats etc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mr2 said:


> I renewed earlier this year but will not again. Stayed on a CC site recently and the most common word on their signs was "Don't.....


Same everywhere though. It doesn't just apply to the CC or the C&CC, both of which have more than enough rules!

The signs say "don't" because of the number of self centred plonkers who "do"!

Dave


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

We are only members of the Caravan Club, dumped the CC&C last year, after realising that there are lots and lots of perfectly good private sites in the country as well. :roll: 
We ar now prone to Wild it at every opertunity, but if we want to stay at a Campsite ,usually in Winter the Caravan club ticks the boxes for us. After all we use our Motor home all year.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We belong to the CC

has been useful for Ferry bookings

Also for the Cl's

We don't do much travel in England, but keep promising we will
still love the CLs

Find it worth it just for those

Not sure I would belong to two clubs unless I spent much more time travelling in Britain

Which we should and hopefully will

We tend to do 2x 8week trips on the continent and a few trips to the Lake District

But I love Wales and Yorkshire and--------

Must do more in this beautiful country

Aldra


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> mr2 said:
> 
> 
> > I renewed earlier this year but will not again. Stayed on a CC site recently and the most common word on their signs was "Don't.....
> ...


The overuse of "don't" is not only to prevent unsocial or inconsiderated actions of others but also to restrict users from reasonable activities.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We have only once needed a CC site , It was in outer London. We pulled in at 11am and were told that we could not enter until 12. Although we were not members at the time we said we would join there and then. They would not allow us to park up for the one hour and actually requested us to reverse down a narrow lane rather than
allow us into the reception area to turn round. 
Difficult for a van over 7m.
We are still members of the CCC


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

mr2 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > mr2 said:
> ...


" Reasonable activities "Perhaps you would care to elaborate ?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> " Reasonable activities "Perhaps you would care to elaborate ?


Foghorn, you just beat me to it. 
I have never seen a sign banning me from anything I would normally do. 
Maybe if I were inclined to arrive before the time stated in the book to avoid congestion I would be offended by being turned away. If I was in the habit of letting my dog run loose on sites, I would be really offended by notices about dogs on leads. 
Every notice you see on Club or private sites is there because some self important tosser thought their freedom was more important than everyone elses. (and probably when challenged said: "show me where it says in the rules I can't be a tosser")


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

mr2 said:


> The overuse of "don't" is not only to prevent unsocial or inconsiderated actions of others but also to restrict users from reasonable activities.


Because people have different definitions of what is and is not reasonable is why I am so pleased that the CC's views accord with mine. I don't recall ever having seen a sign that has asked me to do or not to do something that I would have done / not done, so I am very happy to be a member and to pay the not unreasonable dues for that privilege.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup, the one thing I love about the CC is that they don't ban orgies, even though you do have to keep the noise down after 2300 hrs! :lol:


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> Yup, the one thing I love about the CC is that they don't ban orgies, even though you do have to keep the noise down after 2300 hrs! :lol:


Orgies? Of the cc sites ive stayed on, most couldn't manage a smile.

Dave


----------

